# 1/4 mile



## dosch (May 20, 2003)

111


----------



## quackattack (Sep 27, 2003)

???? :huh:


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

And the Winner is............................ :eyeroll:


----------



## BIRDSHOOTER (Jul 18, 2005)

:huh:


----------



## quackattack (Sep 27, 2003)

I'm so damn lost.....what is this post about?!?!


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

I'm not too sure, but I'll take a guess.

If I'm right I got ya beat.

116mph, 11.964 seconds w/1965 Chevy Chevelle SS 327

Of course it was quite a few years ago and I was a whole lot younger then.

huntin1


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Huntin !,
I bought a 65 Chevelle SS 300hp new in Oct 1964. $2800 cash put 2/3 down from working min wage prior 2 years. Kept mine stock was never as fast as you listed, but took most GTO's :beer:


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

zogman,

I had mine in the 70's, 375hp 327 bored 60 over with 10.5 to 1 high compression pistons, I don't recall the lift & duration on the cam anymore but it was pretty radical, also had an Edelbrock high rise intake and a Holly 780 double pumper. If I recall correctly it got around 7 mpg if I kept my foot out of it, which I didn't most of the time. It was a fun car to drive, really fun when a Mustang or Cuda was in the rear view mirror trying to catch up. :lol:

Those were the days, fast cars and fast women.   8) :lol: :lol:

huntin1


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

69 Z28 Camaro with L78 396 factory 375 horse.... never clocked it but it would pull the front tires when launching.


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Anyone have pic's they can post?

Mine was a '79 Z28 with T-Tops and all the options. 350, 4 barrel, high domed pistions and posi-traction. Thats my memory car........


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

I think it comes in a baggy!


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Huntin 1,
And the backsit was very comfortable. That was where sex education was taught :justanangel: k:


----------



## dosch (May 20, 2003)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

"I think it comes in a baggy! "

Sometimes I wonder myself where "it" comes from. 8)


----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

1973 Dodge Dart with 360 and cut down rear end with posi. Came stock with slant 6.

Sitting in the garage.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

zogman,

Do you think it was that particular car, lost my cherry and was responsible for several others in the back seat of that car.    

huntin1


----------



## sierra03 (Jan 27, 2005)

<www.shortarmguy.com>


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

wiggle worm,

HOW IN THEEEE HELL DOES BUSH ENTER IN TOO TALK ABOUT FAST CARS, FAST WOMEN AND VIRGINITY??????????????

You are one weird puppy!!!!!!!!!!!!! :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll:

Off to the Angle. Fall walleyes :beer: The Tamaracs are turning.

Who knows what a tamarac is? I didn't till I turned 40 :lol:


----------



## Niles Short (Mar 18, 2004)

MY TURN

"Quemadmodum gladius neminem occidit, occidentis telum est."

WHAT DO YOU SAY ABOUT THAT???


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

Zogman, that is not where sex education was taught it is where sex education was had!


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

A sword never kills anybody, it's a tool in the killer's hand.


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

wigglesworth said:


> <www.shortarmguy.com>


That's fricken hilarious


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

NJS


> That's fricken hilarious


I agree the point is me and Huntin 1 are exchanging info under the thread title which if you can't read between the lines is fast cars, faster women and backseats.
Wiggly worm should of taken Bush and started a new thread :******: 
Where are the ciber cops when you need one :eyeroll: 
As a new pup legal beagle you of all folks Nickie should be familier with ethics and etiquette. :withstupid:


----------



## howlplay (Aug 23, 2005)

Haha wiggly worm, hmm. Ok sorry zogman, here i go...1996 Honda civic 100HP 93MPH downhill. Thats all I've got for you.


----------



## Niles Short (Mar 18, 2004)

very good Mossy ditto :beer:


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

zogman said:


> NJS
> 
> 
> > That's fricken hilarious
> ...


Sorry about the hijack Zogman. To get back on this important topic, I did the nasty in the back of a 1986 Dodge Omni once. Never ran it in the 1/4 mile though.

Had a 1984 Porsche 944 that I ran once on a strip that consisted of 2 painted lines on the road marking start/finish. We used the second hand on a watch for time. I believe it was around 15 seconds. Don't remember the speed, but was probably at least 195 MPH...............I'm lying about that last part. oke:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

There was this one time.........awww nevermind.

:lol:


----------



## dosch (May 20, 2003)

If I could post a pic of a dodge omni I would. Thats some fuuny stuff :wink:


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

dosch said:


> If I could post a pic of a dodge omni I would. Thats some fuuny stuff :wink:


Here, this will help. Plus it covers the racing theme of this thread!

[siteimg]2349[/siteimg]

RC the Omni Racer


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

We got pulled over on our way home, on new years day, 1982. The temperature was about 5 degrees at two in the afternoon. We were driving a 1972 VW Beetle with really ugly faded orange paint. The Trooper walked up to the car, saw me ( 6'5" 250#), my wife in the passenger seat with my infant daughter asleep in her arms and said " I have you on radar, going 92 mph" with a questioning tone in his voice. I smiled my most innocent smile and replied that I didn't think that would be possible with this car and I was only going 73 anyway (still well over the speed limit). He paused a minute, asked for my license and went back to his car for a minute. He came back, wrote me for 70, and wished us a happy new year! Nice guy! That bug was a real sleeper. With an expanded exhaust on the stock 1600 engine running a full can of octane boost, it would do about 108mph on level ground and get 25 mpg. Wish I still had it. Burl


----------

